# Constant white discharge and weight loss



## Montereysunset (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a 16 year old mare that has lost weight and is very ribby .We have been really putting the feed to her for the past 2 months .She gets 2 flakes alfalfa in the morning ,2 at night plus Beet Pulp and Senior Equine .
I got her from a rescue that told me she had weight issues in the past but she looked really good when I brought her home .Her teeth are fine and have been floated in the past 4 months .
Sh has had a constant white discharge from her rump even when not in heat .This has been there for the past 2 months and shows up again within a a few days of being washed .
The rescue I got her from says that this was from being in heat...I dont believe that is the case anylonger .Any ideas ?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

have you gotten a vet out to look at her?
If not, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm a gelding girl so I'm not familiar with what you are describing nor have I ever heard of it. Sounds vet worthy tho. :???:


----------



## Montereysunset (Oct 17, 2008)

I called a vet and he will be out late today and to do a complete blood panel and check her out .
Its frustrating to not be able to put weight on her .Shes a wonderul retired thoroughbred and soooooooo sweet ,poor baby .
Ill let you know what we find out from the blood work and I sure hope its not anything serious .
The vet did say that its uncommon for a horse to get a urinary infection and that some older horses arent able to get everything out and thus maybe shes leaking urine .He also said that maybe her minerals are off ?
Thanks for the replies


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

White dicharge makes me think infection. Could have a uterine infection, esp if her whole "area" is saggy with age, or just has a sunken conformation. The poop can get into the vagina and stagnate in there, causing infections. Some horses get Caslicks (sp?) . The vagina will be stitched closed to stop urine and poop from getting in there. For broodmares, the stitches are cut and re-sewn for breeding and birth. After a chronic infection, mares can become sterile, and are sold as they aren't productive as broodmares anymore. A chronic infection can also make it hard for them to keep weight on, so I would see about it. Sometimes a vet can "flush" the uterus and prescribe anitbiotics, may need the stitches afterwards, and/or a hysterectomy of sorts.


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

barefoothooves said:


> White dicharge makes me think infection. Could have a uterine infection, esp if her whole "area" is saggy with age, or just has a sunken conformation. The poop can get into the vagina and stagnate in there, causing infections. Some horses get Caslicks (sp?) . The vagina will be stitched closed to stop urine and poop from getting in there. For broodmares, the stitches are cut and re-sewn for breeding and birth. After a chronic infection, mares can become sterile, and are sold as they aren't productive as broodmares anymore. A chronic infection can also make it hard for them to keep weight on, so I would see about it. Sometimes a vet can "flush" the uterus and prescribe anitbiotics, may need the stitches afterwards, and/or a hysterectomy of sorts.


Absolutely agree. If she ha a 'sunken' anus then there is a definite possibility if infection hence the discharge. A course of antibiotics or simply penicilan will clean it up easy. Also if she is sunken then she could be a good candidate for a caslik, sewing up part of her vulva to stop poop getting in.

Since you've had her teeth done, also check her worming status. If you're not sure ask the vet to do an egg count on a fecal sample, it's a great way of determining if and what type of worms she carries and the what best to treat her with.


----------



## Montereysunset (Oct 17, 2008)

Thought I would post an update on my horse . The vet came out and we agreed she looks like she has an infection . He started her on Penicillian injections and power pack wormer,even though she has been on a good wormer program .
Less than 24 hours later she was showing a bit of improvement ,moving around more and looking a bit happier .
Last night 48 hours later she is showing her thoroughbred lol. She was full of attitude and trotting around .Now if we can just get some weight back on her !
The vet put her on Platinum Performance along with the grain ,Beet Pulp and Alfalfa that she was already getting.
When the antibiotics are done I am going to put her back out in pasture...she really missis her horsie friends and calls out to them now and then.
Thanks for reading


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Wonderful!!! Glad to hear she's doing better!


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

yay!! its always good to get a positive result!!! :-D


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Good deal!


----------



## Montereysunset (Oct 17, 2008)

I am soooooooo happy....You can actually see her putting on weight already...I am shocked .
But reallllly happy


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

That's so good that you addressed this!
Sounds like she's on the road to recovery!!


----------

